# Marbled Eggs



## Moo116 (Apr 3, 2005)

I have been trying to make marbled eggs by cracking the shell around a hard boiled egg by rolling it around in your hand then soaking the egg in strong tea, but I am having trouble having the tea soak past the tough skin. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make this work?


----------



## jkath (Apr 3, 2005)

Maybe this will help:
 
6 hard-boiled eggs 

2 tablespoons dark tea leaves or 4 tea bags 
2 tablespoons soy sauce 

Crack eggs all over with the back of a spoon. DO NOT REMOVE SHELLS.

Simmer tea leaves/bags for five minutes in 2 1/2 cups water. Tea should be dark. Stir in soy sauce. Put in eggs and set aside to stand one hour or until liquid is cool.
 
Peel to serve. 
(recipe from www.inmamaskitchen.com)


----------



## auntdot (Apr 3, 2005)

Haven't made them in years (I hate boiled eggs and just make them for others).

But as I recall the eggs have to be really cracked.  My guess is you just did not break the shell and underlying membrane enough.  I'll bet Jkath really whacks them with the spoon.

Just think of the egg as the teacher who did not believe the dog ate your homework and I'm sure the results will be fine. 

They do make a nice presentation and always made deviled eggs that way.

Try a couple. Eggs are fairly cheap and you can always eat your failures, ich poo spit, I hate those suckers. 

Good luck.


----------



## Moo116 (Apr 3, 2005)

Well, I think thats the problem we were having, that the membrane hadn't been broken through. We have tried a few times already and used a few different methods of cracking the egg including the spoon method and it has still failed. There are faint marks, but not what it should look like. My grandma made them a long time ago and they worked out beautifully. She is wondering if something could have changed in the eggs we have now like a thicker membrane than before. Could that be possible that the membrane  could've changed over the years or differ in size of egg?


----------



## auntdot (Apr 3, 2005)

Grandma may be correct.

All I can suggest is to cook up several and whomp them in different ways, I always whacked them enough to make Tony Soprano proud. 

Experiment, heck it is only eggs and tea.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 3, 2005)

There was a discussion several months ago, either here or at another site I belong to about peeling hard-boiled eggs.  It was determined that if an egg is too fresh it will not peel as easily.  Maybe that is also the problem with your eggs?  Just a thought.

 Barbara


----------

